
Punpedia – The Online Encyclopedia of Puns - curtis
https://punpedia.org/
======
PaulRobinson
I sat down one day and wrote some great puns and submitted them to this site.
I just checked how many got published. Really disappointed, because it seems
that no pun in ten did...

(sorry)

~~~
rolltiide
What does my karma have to be before I get a downvote option, asking for
myself.

~~~
KineticLensman
500 last time I looked

~~~
warent
I think it's 1000 now

~~~
dang
It's 501.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7606199)

------
yen223
They could have called it wittypedia, but they didn’t.

~~~
ckosidows
Someone somewhere is having an aneurysm after reading this.

------
AndrewStephens
Many years ago, in another life, I knew this guy who worked in TV. He still
works professionally so lets call him Orwell. One of Or’s first jobs was
working on the special makeup for Star Trek : The Next Generation and boy did
he have some stories. I always assumed that you just slap on a rubber mask and
maybe a bit of glue and start the cameras running but apparently it is a lot
more complex.

Depending on the lighting and any requirements for special effects (done
optically back then), there were a lot of calculations to do in order to make
the make up look consistent between shots. Simple things like the choice of
foundation were very important.

Orwell used to tell me that he dreaded outdoor shoots the most. He would be
feverishly working away with a light-meter and his formula when the producer
would arrive on the location demanding to know why dozens of very expensive
cast and crew were just standing around. The answer was always then same, they
were waiting ‘ere Or’s tabulating Data’s base complexion.

~~~
technofiend
Oh, are we doing this?

So the tariffs to China ends up expanding to the Eastern Rim and the supply of
parts to repair Japanese cars dries up. Overnight a black market forms and
parts smuggling is a lucrative business. Somewhere over the heartland of
America a DC3 develops engine trouble and the pilot says they have to lose
weight ASAP.

The smuggler opens the side door and starts pushing the crates out which
fortunately were going to be parachute dropped anyway. A few minutes later a
farmer on his way to his outhouse looks up and reads the label off a crate and
says "My God, it's raining Datsun cogs!"

~~~
Infernal
So this guy (let's call him George) goes into his dentist's office, because of
pain in his mouth. The dentist takes a look and quickly sees that the plate he
installed just six months before is severely corroded, so he asks George about
his diet. It turns out George loves eggs Benedict, and eats them for breakfast
every morning.

The dentist realizes what's happening now - the lemon juice in George's
breakfast is corroding the dental work. The dentist recommends replacing the
dental plate with a chrome model, because everyone knows there's no plate like
chrome for the hollandaise.

------
koliber
The depth and amount of tenuous word association is amazing. I went in
expecting another dad joke list. I came out with something like a
thematic/"sounds like" thesaurus. I feel so much potential here for
brainstorming ideas for creative writing (while not actually using any of the
puns).

~~~
Ensorceled
This was my exact reaction! I was expecting a bad jokes list and instead, I
forwarded this awesome link to my stepkids with a "pay up or I share with your
father" threat :-)

------
_Nat_
Has anyone made a keyboard app that suggests or/and auto-corrects messages to
incorporate puns?

Or it'd be neat to have an app that, before sending a text message, would
suggest pun-nier versions.

------
reallydontask
As a non-native English speaker, I'm always specially proud when I come up
with a pun.

I wonder how prevalent puns are in other languages, it seems they are
extremely prevalent in English or at least in British English but hardly at
all in Spanish.

I've seen/heard some in German but not sure how prevalent.

~~~
raister
In Brazilian Portuguese there are several, so many that one gets tired... The
'pun' word itself, in BP means 'fart' (pum) which creates a lot of interesting
jokes. For example, we have a tart called 'empanada' \- an advertsing shout
'Para que serve uma barriga vazia, ein? Pá nada!' \- 'what an empty belly is
good for, huh? For nothing!'. (it's impossible to explain a pun...)

~~~
Y_Y
> A tart is a baked dish consisting of a filling over a pastry base with an
> open top not covered with pastry.

Thank you for the information on Brazilian puns, however I cannot let someone
call an empanada a "tart", a tart must be open, whereas an empanada must be
covered.

~~~
tempguy9999
pendant

~~~
nvader
All pendants must be hung?

~~~
tempguy9999
You got it!

------
dysosmia
The website says it's having technical difficulties. In hindsight this is
probably true in the literal sense, but because of the inherent cruelty of
puns, I've been puzzling over it for a few minutes trying to figure out if
it's just an elaborate pun I don't get yet.

------
jamesmus
I love that 'Pirate Puns' is listed under the 'Jobs' section. I never see
'Pirate' in the options when applying for a mortgage or car insurance but I
think that perhaps it should be.

~~~
CodeBiscuit
it's a cor-pirate occupation

~~~
quickthrower2
That’d make me [p] irate

~~~
jtuente
What if their services were offered at pi-rates?

------
antx
Well, we crashed the database. That's not very punny.

~~~
dvduval
Yes, very disapunting.

------
jaredwiener
For anyone in the NYC area, check out Punderdome tomorrow night!
[https://www.facebook.com/punderdome](https://www.facebook.com/punderdome)

(Disclaimer: I'm a puntenstant)

------
wpietri
Their taxonomy reminds me of the one from Borges's "Celestial Emporium of
Benevolent Knowledge":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevole...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevolent_Knowledge)

------
quickthrower2
Didn’t see OCaml mentioned in the camel puns

~~~
markstos
You didn't see OCaml in the lisp?

------
photojosh
My favourite pun is due to it being English/Spanish bilingual, but for a
different part of the word.

"Do cats go to heaven?"

English A: No, they go to PURRgatory.

Spanish A: No, se van al purGATOrio.

------
zeckalpha
What am I going to do with all these foot puns?

------
mangatmodi
Too much traffic killed the site!

------
markstos
"Error establishing a bouillabaisse concoction."

------
ak39
Pun-baiting HN?

~~~
Digit-Al
Well, I do hear he's a master baiter.

------
novaleaf
IF YOU READ THIS YOU WILL GO BALD.

... oh wait, sorry that wasn't very punny.

